# lots of small white spots suddenly showing up on puppy's belly?



## maybe (Jun 17, 2009)

so just now I was playing with my puppy and when I went to rub her belly I noticed a ton of tiny white spots. the spots are no bigger than a half a centimeter in diameter and there are far too many for me to count.
they're on her lower belly and are very visible.
also this morning when I was picking up her poo, I thought I saw what looked like a worm. It was long and semi-clear, kind of white, and looked slimy and jelly like.

I couldn't really tell what it was though..

please help, I'm worried. 
my sister just brought her dog home recently and he had whipworm, but I don't know if that's what it is.

edit: I did try to call my vet but her office is closed and I would like to hear from some of you as to what this might be and if there's anything I can do until I call/take my puppy to the vet tomorrow.


----------

